# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Sex dolls, Exdoll, China

## Airicist

Website - exdoll.com

instagram.com/exdoll

----------


## Airicist

"Call me baby: Inside the Chinese sex doll factory where the robots will even put the dishwasher on if you ask nicely"
Chinese company Exdoll wants to create the world's first 'smart' sex dolls
Aim is to make the $4,000 model speak, play music, and do household chores 
Firm says it is developing AI so advanced the dolls could cure elderly loneliness
Dolls could also work as medical assistants or receptionists, manufacturer says

by Chris Pleasance
February 2, 2018

----------


## Addisilliams

Sex doll is not just a sex toy, she can also act as the person you miss, it is your spiritual sustenance. 
Two people sleep together better than one alone in bed. 
When you hug her in your arms, you are no longer lonely.

----------

